
AI and climate change will ruin us, but blockchain and women will save us - zwieback
https://qz.com/1190800/artificial-intelligence-and-climate-change-will-ruin-us-but-blockchain-and-women-will-save-us/
======
grawprog
Everyone with bitcoins need to just start buying land. That would be great. I
want to see all the make believe money get turned into big swaths of land the
banks can't touch. Start buying up areas that are prime development sites or
rich in resources then do nothing.

